# Handel's Tamerlano



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

This opera came up in some reading and I'm interested in checking it out as I've never heard it.

I notice there are only 4 recordings of it and couple of them are also on Video.

Paul McCreesh, whom I've heard 1 or 2 works conducted by before.
Trevor Pinnock, recorded a version and I have a great deal of his recordings.
George Petrou, I've never heard of but his version was an Editor's Choice in Gramophone and is supposed to be the closest to Handel's premiere version.
Jean-Claude Malgoire, I haven't heard of either but his version was the first recorded back in the mid 80's.

Just curious if anyone is familiar with this opera? And if you prefer any particular recording?
Or whether maybe watching it on video might be the way to go? Both the McCreesh & Pinnock are available on DVD.

Edit Note: I'm sorry if I should have put this in the Opera, Blu-Ray, DVD & CD forum. I forgot about that sub-forum.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

realdealblues said:


> Trevor Pinnock, recorded a version and I have a great deal of his recordings.


it's very good, you should check it *here*. The wonderful Handelians Bonitatibus and Bacelli are in it.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

deggial said:


> it's very good, you should check it *here*. The wonderful Handelians Bonitatibus and Bacelli are in it.


Yes, this is the version I have too. I like everything about it apart from Elizabeth Norberg-Schulz - her voice is just too heavy and big.

This is one the greatest Handel operas. It took me a while to get into it but now I'm a fan. Here is my favourite aria - it's a guaranteed tear-jerker for me:


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I will give Pinnock's recording a spin.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I love this one:






I just got my ticket this morning to see Boni in Figaro (alas, no Handel as yet but here's hoping). Roll on May '14! did I mention I love her?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The Erato recording conducted by John Eliot Gardiner is also excellent, but don't know if it's still available .
Check arkivmusic.com, by far the best place on the internet to locate hard to find classical CDs . Their overall selection, including DVDs, is fantastic .


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's available as part of this box set:


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

superhorn said:


> The Erato recording conducted by John Eliot Gardiner is also excellent, but don't know if it's still available .
> Check arkivmusic.com, by far the best place on the internet to locate hard to find classical CDs . Their overall selection, including DVDs, is fantastic .


Yeah, I saw that one but it was in the box set as mamascarlatti posted.

And I agree about ArkivMusic.com. I've been getting things from them since before they had a real website and used to put out a mail order catalogue well over 10 years ago...haha. I'm also a subscriber to their "Listen" magazine. It's really inexpensive and I really like some of the interviews and articles.

But before I buy any CD's I decided to rent the Pinnock DVD from Netflix. Should be here in time for the weekend.


----------

